# Java 6 und Tomcat 6



## UkAtZ (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

leider hab ich im Forum keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.

Ich erstelle einen Webservice mit Java 6 mittels Annotation. Diese werden anschließen auf dem "kleinen" Webserver von Java veröffentlicht. Funktioniert auch prima. Ich möchte aber, dass der Webservice auf meinem Tomcat 6 Server bereitgestellt wird. 

Wie und wo muss ich Einstellungen anpassen. Ich kann irgendwie nichts dazu finden, außer einer Anleitung zur standalone Version von JAX-WS. Die hilft mir leider nicht weiter.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß,
UkAtZ


----------



## Oliver Gierke (6. März 2008)

Ich vermute der kleine Webserver ist ein Jetty? Ich vermute die IDE ist Eclipse? Leutz, wie soll man euch antworten, wenn ihr nur in Wolken redet. Darf ich dein Problem nach einer Wolkendeutung meinerseits erneut formulieren?

"Wie bekomme ich einen in Eclipse implementierten WebService auf einen Tomcat deployt. Das Deployment in Jetty funktioniert mithilfe der Eclipse Tools tadellos. Beim Tomcat erhalte ich jedoch folgenden Fehler: ${Insert your error / exception / stactrace here}"

Auf sowas kann man antworten...

Für den Fall dass ich richtig gedeutet hab: exportier das Webprojekt als WAR.

REINHAUN!


----------



## UkAtZ (6. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ob der der kleine Webserve ein Jetty ist. Denke eher nicht.

Java ist auch eine Insel, Galileo Press:


> Die Veröffentlichung eines Web-Services ist sehr stark von der verwendeten Umgebung, sprich: dem Container und der Implementierung abhängig. *In Java 6* ist das ein Einzeiler, denn ein kleiner *eingebetteter Webserver* veröffentlicht einen Web-Service unkompliziert.



Ich möchte eben nicht den nutzen sonder meinen Tomcat. Möchte auch nichts exportieren und hin und her kopieren, sondern eben direkt auf dem Tomcat veröffentlichen.

Die IDE ist Eclipse, aber das ist auch völlig egal. Kann auch über Kommandozeile kompilieren.

So besser?

Gruß, 
UkAtZ


----------



## Oliver Gierke (6. März 2008)

Nein. Nochmal: du musst schon etwas mehr Angaben machen, damit man dir helfen kann. Wie deployst du denn deinen Webservice zur Zeit?



UkAtZ hat gesagt.:


> Die IDE ist Eclipse, aber das ist auch völlig egal. Kann auch über Kommandozeile kompilieren.


Ist es nicht. Wenn du den WS in Eclipse über die Server Tools (hier kann ich wieder nur mutmaßen) in den "J2EE Preview" deployst nutzt Eclipse einen Jetty. In den ist das deployment ein wenig anders als in einen Tomcat und auch wiederum ein wenig anders als in den in Java6 eingebetteten WebServer. Und vor allem läuft das GANZ anders, als wenn du ein Projekt über die Kommandozeile baust und deployst.

Eine Fehlermeldung bzw. was genau nicht funktioniert hast du auch noch nicht gepostet.

Gruß
Ollie ...der sich Antworten demnächst verkneift, die länger sind als die eigentliche Fragestellung...


----------



## UkAtZ (6. März 2008)

Ich deploye indem ich die ganze Klasse starte


```
import....

@WebService
@SOAPBinding(style=Style.RPC)
public class validate
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
		validate server = new validate();
		Endpoint endpoint = Endpoint.publish("http://localhost:8080/validator", server);
    }
    
    @WebMethod(operationName="validateFile") 
    public static boolean validateFile(String xmlFile)
    {
        .......
     }
}
```
. 

Und das geht auch über Komandozeile, sprich: Hat nichts mit Eclipse zu tun.

Unter 

```
http://localhost:8080/validator?wsdl
```

ist der Webservice zu erreichen.

Ich hab keine Fehlermeldung, deshlab kann ich auch keine posten.

Ich möchte legentlich nicht den in Java 6 integrierten Webserver nutzen, sondern meinen Tomcat.

Gruß,
UkAtZ


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2006/09/19/asynchronous-jax-ws-web-services.html
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/ramapulavarthi/archive/2007/07/running_jaxws_s.html

hier ist ein Beispiel wie man einen JAX WS Webservice in einem Tomcat im JBoss laufen lassen kann:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/j2ee/...ohne-netbeansassistenten-und-jboss-4-2-a.html

mit den in den Links gezeigten Tipps solltest du das auch mit Tomcat 6 hinbekommen 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stigma (6. März 2008)

Autsch! 

@ UkAtZ: Da will, und kann, dir jemand helfen, und *DU* schaffst es nicht dein *PROBLEM* so zu *DEFINIEREN* das dir geholfen werden kann! Schrecklich sowas, NeNe, du arbeitest gegen dich!


----------



## UkAtZ (6. März 2008)

Solche Beiträge sind dem ganzen sehr förderlich! Vielen Dank! Du solltest deine Zeit sinnvoller einsetzen als solche Kommentare abzugeben.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

allerdings... das war total unnötig. Aber egal, immer schön cool bleiben. Wir sind alle nur hier um zu lernen...

Gruß Tom


----------

